# Multiboot ISOs through Pen drive



## nims11 (Feb 8, 2011)

I came across this really handy application few months back which allows to make a multiboot USBPendrive using ISOs.
MultiBootIso
it supports most of the popular bootable stuffs like UBCD,trinity, ubuntu(and its variants), DSL, puppy linux, mandriva, etc.
it is really good for utilizing the portability of pen drives. i use it to enable my pen drive to boot into UBCD, trinity, lubuntu(LIVE) and puppy linux. its really handy for me as i frequently need to break passwords of my school's Csc lab Computers using trinity. and also i can carry my environment in my LUBUNTU.


UPDATE- multibootiso has been updated.
YUMI
thanks to _cute.bandar_ for the news!!


----------



## cute.bandar (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks for posting!


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice.....I surly try it!


----------



## abhinav_sinha (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing it. I really needed something like this.


----------



## topgear (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice find - will come handy and thanks _nims11_ for sharing


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 18, 2011)

I found this Link! . to be a bit better than multibootiso.


----------



## nims11 (Mar 18, 2011)

^^ i too noticed it sometyms back, it works with LINUX and looks better... have you tried it??


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 18, 2011)

yes. installation is a bit of a pain btw , but I was able to use it to integrate hiren's 10.5 along with ubuntu 10.10


----------



## nims11 (Mar 19, 2011)

cute.bandar said:


> yes. installation is a bit of a pain btw , but I was able to use it to integrate hiren's 10.5 along with ubuntu 10.10



well its working quite opposite...  i was easily able to install it but now i am not able to add any isoz!! whenever i try to add one, nothing happens! i dont know whats wrong, did you format your pen drive before adding isoz??


----------



## cute.bandar (Mar 19, 2011)

sorry don't remember what exactly I did. But from what I remember I had to drag and drop an iso on the lower part of the window.
Also multibootiso has been updated! Link
There is also one last usb creator called sardu ( windows).


----------



## nims11 (Mar 19, 2011)

Main post UPDATED!!

@cute.bandar i am not able to drag and drop too.. i will try to format my usb stick and then try. btw sardu is nice bt yumi's better than sardu because of its "try unlisted iso" option...


----------

